# Changing my Name



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it´s time to change the name on my Avatar to just Jan, I can find how to change everything else but not the name,

Does anyone know please?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think you need admin support to do that, I will report your post in the hope that one of the local admins knows how to do it, if others do the same by clicking the triangle and entering a reason such as help needed, that will hopefully increase the chance of help to do it.

Reported now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Dave.

I thought somewhere we had a special link for Admin, but I can´t remember where to find it :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We won't recognise who is posting all these 'interesting' facts from Germany with a new name and avatar.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We won't recognise who is posting all these 'interesting' facts from Germany with a new name and avatar.
> 
> Ray.


You´ll recognise the drivel don´t worry :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I think it´s time to change the name on my Avatar to just Jan, I can find how to change everything else but not the name,
> 
> Does anyone know please?


As previously mentioned @VS_Admin need to apply the change or perhaps our nice Canadian cousins.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do you really want to go there Jan? Good luck is all I can say.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan


Reported with request to help you.


Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Reported.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Do you really want to go there Jan? Good luck is all I can say.


I´ve just come in from ... Dentist 70.52€ ... Optician 239€ just for lenses ... Obi 2 new light bulbs 14.61€ ...grocery shopping 73.38€.

It´s alright though, I paid with bank card so they´ll pay. :grin2:
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

So let´s see how long it takes to change it to just me.

*@ 16.43 on the 07/12/2020 I requested a name change* Lets see how quickly it happens :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why change it Jan

On here you are Jan Hank

Am I missing something ?
Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Should we have a vote, shall it stay or shall it change? :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me stay, I can’t understand why you would change

Unless the link to Hans 

Why did you choose Hank?

Only you know that, my name is an a amalgamation of Sandra and Albert, although he wouldn’t be seen on here 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Me stay, I can't understand why you would change
> 
> Unless the link to Hans
> 
> ...


Jan first 3 letters of *Jan*et of course Han first 3 letters of *Han*s and *K* the first letter of our surname.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep much like me 

Al Albert , dra, Sandra 

So why change girl?

Always you will be the the first three letters of Hans 

On here that’s what we know, Jan and Hans

Just like Sandra and Albert , he never posts either 

Unless it causes pain to you why change it?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just suddenly came over me :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lord defend us from what suddenly comes over us

Think it through girl

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If they change it I will accept it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Entirely your choice girl 

Me as you know I wouldn’t even consider it

But then again I’m still learning to spit

Sandra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've e-mailed Jeff at VS , asked if he can try to sort you out


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Entirely your choice girl
> 
> Me as you know I wouldn't even consider it
> 
> ...


But Hans is not here and Albert is. Who knows what you would feel or do if the roles were reversed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, it's certainly possible - I used to be jww but it was too many syllables and awkward (I speak in my head as I read) so I got them to change me to jiwawa - rolls off the tongue much more easily.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If I included Chris in mine I would be Chrispa


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> If I included Chris in mine I would be Chrispa


:grin2::grin2: or Patchi or even Pacht. so many variations given a bit of poetic licence (or Jans licence) :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> But Hans is not here and Albert is. Who knows what you would feel or do if the roles were reversed.


I don't think that would matter to me Geoff

I think if Jan had strong feelings either way she wouldn't be asking for a vote

My past would remain with me, mind you if I divorced him I'd change it , wouldn't want those memories :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> I don't think that would matter to me Geoff
> 
> I think if Jan had strong feelings either way she wouldn't be asking for a vote
> 
> ...


I think Jan did not ask for a vote. She asked if anyone could help her to get the name changed.

It is her feelings and decision. Your thoughts and feelings seem irrelevant to her need for Admin's help.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not going to argue Geoff

I thought She asked for opinions on changing her name ,I gave mine

I thought she said she would decide on the vote

Maybe I misunderstood 

If she wants to change her name it’s fine by me, I like Milly 

Just a simple question, how do I change my name?

Soon I may want to change my avertor, not to soon I hope, but I won’t be asking for a vote 

I’ll change it with advice of how to do it, or maybe I’ll keep it regardless

Simple 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and advice on such technical things will always be readily available, just ask. 😁


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The vote question was a joke, I thought that obvious.

Should we have a vote, shall it stay or shall it change?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So fine Jan 

I misunderstood and didn’t realise I had

We do misunderstand

Change you name to whatever you choose 

As long as I recognise whose posting it makes little difference to me

Maybe if I don’t recognise you makes little difference to you?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Right , end of subject.
I´m sure everyone will know its me, this is me look so when you see me you will know :nerd:

I´m going to watch the Bodyguard now, "Please do not disturb " > he is rather nice.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s absolutely divine

I look at Albert and find him wanting >

But then again .........

Kevin Costa isn’t going to find me divine, I doubt Albert does but I’m what he’s got, and he is what I’ve got

But a fabulous film 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah, we are talking about 2 different things here, I watched the English series *Bodyguard*, I didn´t know there was also a film called *The Bodyguard.* I´ll look it up as I have finished this one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When Kevin Costner appeared in the Second Best Marigold Hotel he lost all cred.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> When Kevin Costner appeared in the Second Best Marigold Hotel he lost all cred.
> 
> Ray.


Did he?? Appear, I mean.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, was a bit old and naff. I quite liked the film though. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2555736/

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw the film n loved it! But I don't remember Kevin Costner - how could I miss him!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I saw the film n loved it! But I don't remember Kevin Costner - how could I miss him!


He´s probaböy getting him muddled with Bill Nighy Jean because there is no Kevin Costner in the cast that I see and I´ve got new specs :grin2:

https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...7j0i22i30.12985j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

The second best had Richard Gere perhaps thats who you mean Raymond 
https://www.google.com/search?q=the...0i22i30l5.13546j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe cos he just looked like any other OLD man Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Maybe cos he just looked like any other OLD man Jean.
> 
> Ray.


To you or to me Ray? Hahaha!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> He´s probaböy getting him muddled with Bill Nighy Jean because there is no Kevin Costner in the cast that I see and I´ve got new specs :grin2:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...7j0i22i30.12985j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...


You were dun at the opticians Jan....................................:nerd:

Richard Gere	...	Guy Chambers
Richard Gere	...	Guy Chambers

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> You were dun at the opticians Jan....................................:nerd:
> 
> Richard Gere	...	Guy Chambers
> Richard Gere	...	Guy Chambers
> ...


In the cast line up photos he is only in the second best.

As I haven´t seen either I couldn´t possibly say if I am right and you are wrong. :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is wot I rote Jan.

_"When Kevin Costner appeared in the Second Best Marigold Hotel he lost all cred."_

Stop picniking.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> This is wot I rote Jan.
> 
> _"When Kevin Costner appeared in the Second Best Marigold Hotel he lost all cred."_
> 
> ...


Oh for heavens sake, he´s not in either, what is your argument


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your sounding like Boris now Jan. But i'm used to that being married 56 years.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Your sounding like Boris now Jan. But i'm used to that being married 56 years.
> 
> Ray.


I still don´t get it , is it supposed to be funny Boris?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm going to make a cuppa and take a lie down now. I feel wan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I'm going to make a cuppa and take a lie down now. I feel wan.
> 
> Ray.


Please do that and when you come back perhaps you will be kind enough to tell me what you are talking about.
I am going out for a cup of tea, first time I have accepted a social engagement since I got back in January.

Does anyone else understand what Raymond is on about?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can you see who the bloke bottom left is?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Can you see who the bloke bottom left is?
> 
> Ray.


Kevin Costner! NO! Charlton Heston!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Please do that and when you come back perhaps you will be kind enough to tell me what you are talking about.
> I am going out for a cup of tea, first time I have accepted a social engagement since I got back in January.
> 
> *Does anyone else understand what Raymond is on about*?


You've both lost me, not for the first time though. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, Pretty Woman actor Richard Gere.

This is Kevin Costner


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> You've both lost me, not for the first time though. :wink2:
> 
> Terry


You´ve been a lost soul for sometime, is it clear now I have pointed out the difference between Kev and Rick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shouldn’t have mentioned it

199? Kevin Costnar ,Whitney Houston .....The Body guard , film

The T V series , The bodyguard , really good, well I enjoyed it 

Marigold Hotel I also enjoyed

I’m going for a lie down too

Sandra


----------

